# Marbled Polecats



## pinktoetarantula (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everybody.....

I'm looking to get an unrelated pair of marbled polecats....I have tried tropical Wings as someone has previously mentioned to me. Does anyone know of any breeders in the UK??


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Nope ive tried for a few years now, i failed if you find some please please please pm me.

I did talk to soemone who was looking at importing some but it was going to be around £3000 each and it still wasn't a defo


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We have looked in to these put because of there high price tag and short life span ,we decided they werent for us


----------



## pinktoetarantula (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info.......£3000 is just ridiculous.....no wonder no-one keeps them! Sure i'll let you know if I have any success finding some in the UK...then if I do I'll be breeding! LOL....i was thinking a more realistic price to buy privately would be between £200 and £500, though considering their lifespan and gestation period...??? 
Perhaps I should try and get some Eu Polecats instead!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

You will not get them for that price ,thats why people dont really keep them over here ,to get them you will prob have to import aswell ,as you say maybe better to look into another polecat of some sort.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

striped ones are cute, does anyone keep them?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Seen these loads of times in the past although not for about 5 years they were always well under a grand


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Last time I saw these for sale they were 3500 a pair! I've also been looking for years and have heard of perhaps a few pairs in the whole of the uk. I've been lucky enough to meet the hand reared one at tropical wings and was told by a keeper there is a lady in Scotland with a pair.

They also come up for sale from Africa for import for alot cheaper but I wouldnt risk it!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They're so cute, just had to google them. Look like they have a little panda face :flrt:


----------

